# Advice? How to trace horse's breeding



## Muddywellies (7 August 2007)

Can anyone help me.  I am desperate to trace my horse's breeding.  I THINK I have found him on the Pedigree Online website, and was gobsmacked to discover who his sire may be.  I have emailed who seems to own the stallion (after extensive internet research) and not received a reply (I actually emailed twice).  I have also written to his previous owners for info on who owned him previous to them but also, no answer.  I have run out of ideas, but now have the bit between my teeth so to speak, and cannot rest until I have found out is he is just another dobbin, or something quite special (of course he is special in his own grumpy way though)  Many thanks


----------



## Blizzard (7 August 2007)

if you have his registered name you can trace his pedigree on http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/  unless you have already tried that


----------



## CastleMouse (7 August 2007)

Have PMed you


----------



## Muddywellies (7 August 2007)

yes, ive already tried All Breed Pedigree.  thats where I discovered he may have a very famous sire.  I just need to CONFIRM he is the horse on the website, as there could be more that one sharing his name, born in that year.  If its impossible for 2 horses to be called the same name, then I am sure it is him, but I need confirmation somehow.


----------



## Biscuit (7 August 2007)

It is possible that 2 horses are called the same particularly if they are not in the same register/studbook...
Do you know who the mare is, so you could try google it and possibly ask the breeders?


----------



## Muddywellies (7 August 2007)

Thanks for your reply.  Yes, Ive already tried that.  I have tried via the internet to find the owners of the dam on Pedigree Online, to no avail.   Thanks though


----------



## xxcharlottexx (8 August 2007)

What breed is your horse? is he microchipped

When i first bought my horse, i needed to change the microchip details into my name. It turned out the number on the passprt was wrong so after the vet had scanned for the correct number i emailed a company called identichip to ask if he was registered with them. The number had never been registered but they were able to tell me my horses DOB, sire and dam

so you could always try asking your horses microchip company if he has one. though this obviously more likely to work if he was microchipped as a foal


----------

